

Don't say "Emacs" or "Vi" - listrophy
http://bendyworks.com/geekville/articles/2012/9/don-t-say-emacs-or-vi

======
tincholio
Indeed... fo me it's both Emacs AND Vim.

------
chrismdp
nice article: your images are broken though :(

~~~
listrophy
Fixed now?

~~~
superchink
Looks good from here.

